

Google "Doubleclick", click on the first sponsored result, observe epic failure. - oski


======
pbhjpbhj
Goes to <http://www.ooyala.com/monetization> for me.

Is this some sort of blackhat SEO attempt?

------
Mithrandir
Fail.

